# 

## izi7

Mam pytanko w sprawie kołków do styropianu na elewacji - lepiej dać plastikowe czy metalowe? Wykonawca proponował plastikowe (mówił, że są trudniejsze do wbijania, ale 'nie idzie po nich zimno'  :wink:  ), a w hurtowni przekonują nas do metalowych. Które są lepsze?

----------


## Geno

Jaką masz grubość ściany, z czego i jakie warstwy rozumiem mamy odczytać z dizisjszej wizji układów konstelacji.

----------


## jabko

A sie podłącze.

*Geno* a do porothermu 25 cm i styropianu 15cm (czyli kołki min23cm) trzeba juz metalowe ??

----------


## Geno

> A sie podłącze.
> 
> *Geno* a do porothermu 25 cm i styropianu 15cm (czyli kołki min23cm) trzeba juz metalowe ??


Z tego co pamietam porotherm, BK - min. 9 cm zakotwienia czyli 24 cm a takie już sa chyba tylko metalowe, z tworzywa sa bodajże do 20 cm.

----------


## romwis

*Geno* - a czy koniecznie trzeba dziurawić ściany i styropian tymi kołkami?
Może sam klej wystarczy? Ściany BK 24 + 15 styropian. Dom parterowy plus poddasze użytkowe.
-romwis

----------


## niedzio

> Napisał jabko
> 
> A sie podłącze.
> 
> *Geno* a do porothermu 25 cm i styropianu 15cm (czyli kołki min23cm) trzeba juz metalowe ??
> 
> 
> Z tego co pamietam porotherm, BK - min. 9 cm zakotwienia czyli 24 cm a takie już sa chyba tylko metalowe, z tworzywa sa bodajże do 20 cm.


Najdłuższe z tworzywa widziałem 22 (są w ciągłej sprzedaży).
Dołączę się do pytania, ja z kolei mam pustak ceramiczny 25 cm i będzie styropian 15 cm (jakie zastosować kołki, za tydzień ocieplam)

----------


## Geno

> *Geno* - a czy koniecznie trzeba dziurawić ściany i styropian tymi kołkami?
> Może sam klej wystarczy? Ściany BK 24 + 15 styropian. Dom parterowy plus poddasze użytkowe.
> -romwis


Generalnie to obowiązkowo powinno się kołkować gdy budynek jest wysoki np. więcej niż 2 kondygnacje lub szczególnie narażony na porywy wiatru /lokalizacja/ i duże ssanie. W innych przypadkach koniecznością to nie jest ale zalezy co sobie producent wipsał bo może to miec wpływ na gwarancję.

----------


## ewajanecka

> Mam pytanko w sprawie kołków do styropianu na elewacji - lepiej dać plastikowe czy metalowe? Wykonawca proponował plastikowe (mówił, że są trudniejsze do wbijania, ale 'nie idzie po nich zimno'  ), a w hurtowni przekonują nas do metalowych. Które są lepsze?


U mnie robia teraz plastikowymi.

----------


## jacekp71

jedno i drugie to groszowa sprawa, wiec dla swietego spokoju dalem metalowe.

----------


## jabko

> Napisał jabko
> 
> A sie podłącze.
> 
> *Geno* a do porothermu 25 cm i styropianu 15cm (czyli kołki min23cm) trzeba juz metalowe ??
> 
> 
> Z tego co pamietam porotherm, BK - min. 9 cm zakotwienia czyli 24 cm a takie już sa chyba tylko metalowe, z tworzywa sa bodajże do 20 cm.


thx Geno

----------


## izi7

ściana z BK24, styropian 15cm
nie napisałam, bo nie sądziłam, że tworzywo z jakiego jest kołek jest uzależnione od rodzaju ściany jaki mam... Ale rozumiem, że jedyna zależność polega na wymaganej długości kołka. Jeśli maksymalna długość kołka plastikowego wynosi 22cm, to czy przy styropianie 15cm i BK taka długość kołka wystarczy czy powinnam się zdecydować na dłuższe, metalowe? Jeśli na dłuższe, to jaka długość w moim przypadku będzie odpowiednia? No i wracając do postawionego na początku pytania - jeśli dla mnie plastikowe 22cm byłyby ok, to które wybrać - plastikowe czy metalowe?

----------


## romwis

Moim zdaniem aby uniknąć tysięcy mikro mostków termicznych należałoby albo zrezygnować z kołków albo wybrać plastikowe. Ja będę mocować rzadziej i tylko niektóre strefy ścian by nawiewy i ssania nie spowodowały przykrych problemów. Ale jak te strefy wybrać? Może macie jakieś sugestie? Gdzieś wyczytałem, że norma unijna odnośnie kołkowania izolacji jest aktualnie zmieniana.
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Geno

> ściana z BK24, styropian 15cm
> nie napisałam, bo nie sądziłam, że tworzywo z jakiego jest kołek jest uzależnione od rodzaju ściany jaki mam... Ale rozumiem, że jedyna zależność polega na wymaganej długości kołka. Jeśli maksymalna długość kołka plastikowego wynosi 22cm, to czy przy styropianie 15cm i BK taka długość kołka wystarczy czy powinnam się zdecydować na dłuższe, metalowe? Jeśli na dłuższe, to jaka długość w moim przypadku będzie odpowiednia? No i wracając do postawionego na początku pytania - jeśli dla mnie plastikowe 22cm byłyby ok, to które wybrać - plastikowe czy metalowe?


Wystarczy czytac ze zrozumieniem ehhh..

Wyżej jest napisane ,że dla BK, Porotherm np. dodajemy do izolacji 9 cm zamocowania.

Jak mnie uczono w pierwszej klasie podstawówki, 15+9= 24 cm a takich kołków z tworzywa nie ma.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cemik1

Niekoniecznie nie ma.
http://www.pianki.waw.pl/kolki_do_styropianu.php
http://www.ceshman.pl/oferta.html
http://www.mktkierczak.pl/
http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/produkty...m_tworzywowym/
http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/produkty...a_rozpierania/
Dla takiego mistrza, radzącego zawsze najpierw korzystać z wyszukiwarki, nie powinien to być problem.

----------


## Geno

> Niekoniecznie nie ma.
> http://www.pianki.waw.pl/kolki_do_styropianu.php
> http://www.ceshman.pl/oferta.html
> http://www.mktkierczak.pl/
> http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/produkty...m_tworzywowym/
> http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/produkty...a_rozpierania/
> Dla takiego mistrza, radzącego zawsze najpierw korzystać z wyszukiwarki, nie powinien to być problem.


Z punktu widzenia wymagań minimalnych to jest na granicy, co nie zmienia faktu,że 15+9=24

BTW. Nie mam czasu na szukanie bo to nie jak szukam,prawie zawsze podaje informacje z głowy.

----------


## cemik1

Są tam i 30 centymetrowe. A szukać rzeczywiście powinien najpierw pytający.

----------


## Geno

> Są tam i 30 centymetrowe. A szukać rzeczywiście powinien najpierw pytający.


No to fajnie, jeszcze ze dwa lata temu mozna było dostac tylko 20 cm. Choc ciekaw jestem jak to jest już z ich wytrzymałością przy takiej długości. Jeśli dobry producent to powinno byc ok.

----------


## izi7

> Napisał izi7
> 
> ściana z BK24, styropian 15cm
> nie napisałam, bo nie sądziłam, że tworzywo z jakiego jest kołek jest uzależnione od rodzaju ściany jaki mam... Ale rozumiem, że jedyna zależność polega na wymaganej długości kołka. Jeśli maksymalna długość kołka plastikowego wynosi 22cm, to czy przy styropianie 15cm i BK taka długość kołka wystarczy czy powinnam się zdecydować na dłuższe, metalowe? Jeśli na dłuższe, to jaka długość w moim przypadku będzie odpowiednia? No i wracając do postawionego na początku pytania - jeśli dla mnie plastikowe 22cm byłyby ok, to które wybrać - plastikowe czy metalowe?
> 
> 
> Wystarczy czytac ze zrozumieniem ehhh..
> 
> Wyżej jest napisane ,że dla BK, Porotherm np. dodajemy do izolacji 9 cm zamocowania.
> ...


Jeśli chodzi o czytanie ze zrozumieniem, to polecam jeszcze raz przeczytać moje pytania. Bo poza błędnym pouczaniem mnie, że kołki plastikowe są w moim przypadku zbyt krótkie, nie raczyłeś odpowiedzieć na podstawowe pytanie - co lepsze - plastik czy metal. Na szczęście inni czytali ze zrozumieniem i znam już odpowiedź.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał izi7
> 
> ...


Co lepsze plastik czy metal to mniej więcej pytanie pokroju co lepsze:

Nissan Navara czy Audi A6

Gdyby czytac ze zrozumieniem to materiał dyktuje rodzaj ściany i warstw, ale po co czytać skoro mozna odpyskowac obracając kota ogonem   :smile:

----------


## Witos

> Napisał izi7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Geno
> 
> ...


Lepszy jest rower   :big grin:

----------


## rael_ww

Nie no... słuchajcie! Temat jest ciekawy i nie chodzi o różnicę w cenie. Czy rzeczywiście kołki metalowe będą wyziębiały ścianę? Jeżeli tak, to w jakim stopniu?
No i co, każde inne mocowanie będzie również tworzyło mostek? Mocowanie rynny, okiennic, lampy, numeru domu i tym podobnych?

----------


## ashca

Czy rzeczywiście wszyscy dajecie kołki? Ostatnio czytałam w muratorze, że jeśli budynek nie przekracza 12 m wysokości to kołki są zbędne, wystarczy klej. Daje się je tylko na styropian wokół okien i drzwi.

----------


## romwis

*rael_ww* - tak będzie niestety :-(
Tym ważniejsze to się staje im bardziej inwestor zmierza do "małolitrażowego" domu.
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Rezi

> Nie no... słuchajcie! Temat jest ciekawy i nie chodzi o różnicę w cenie. Czy rzeczywiście kołki metalowe będą wyziębiały ścianę? Jeżeli tak, to w jakim stopniu?
> No i co, każde inne mocowanie będzie również tworzyło mostek? Mocowanie rynny, okiennic, lampy, numeru domu i tym podobnych?


do kołków z metalowym trzpieniem stosuje się tzw thermodyble 
wpuszcza się kołniez w wyfrezowany otwór w styro  i zatyka kapslem styropianowym gr 2 cm ( system dostępny równiez dla wełny mineralnej) 

idealnie można przeszlifowac ścianę i nie widac kołków po deszczu

----------


## rael_ww

Na to nie wpadłem. Jedno rozwiązanie i dwie korzyści. Czy za ocieplenie w systemie frezowania i thermodybli trzeba dużo więcej zapłacić?

----------


## Rezi

> Na to nie wpadłem. Jedno rozwiązanie i dwie korzyści. Czy za ocieplenie w systemie frezowania i thermodybli trzeba dużo więcej zapłacić?


komplet frezów kosztyje około 200 zł 
kapsle wycinasz sam ze styropianu

----------


## rael_ww

Dziękuję za informacje.

----------


## frykow

Ten facet na zdjęciu ma obrączkę na ręku. Dupa z niego, a nie majster   :cool:

----------


## KOM44

Do domu jednorodzinnego gdzie masz małe powieżchnie i niedużą wysokość polecam zdecydowanie kołki plastkikowe, Duzo tańsze i wcale tak żle sie nie wbijaja, pozatym faktycznie nie przewodzą zimna, W hurtowni chcą cie wpuscic w maliny, chyba zamówili za dużo kołków metalowych i nie maja na nie zbytu.

----------


## odaro

A gdybym chciał dać styropian 18cm na Poro 25 to znajdę jakieś kołki o odpowiedniej długości.

----------


## Pan Roman

Podepnę się ze swoim pytaniem - kto pyta nie błądzi - ociepliłem styropianem 20cm, tynk się kładzie, temat: gdzie można kupić / jak zrobić kołki do mocowania rynny spustowej (rury). Najbardziej interesowałyby mnie gotowe (długość ca 35cm) ale jak są inne patenty też poproszę  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam
PR

----------


## edde

> Podepnę się ze swoim pytaniem - kto pyta nie błądzi - ociepliłem styropianem 20cm, tynk się kładzie, temat: gdzie można kupić / jak zrobić kołki do mocowania rynny spustowej (rury). Najbardziej interesowałyby mnie gotowe (długość ca 35cm) ale jak są inne patenty też poproszę  
> Pozdrawiam
> PR


przypuszczam ze u sprzedawcy systemu rynnowego, jak nie będą mieli to podpowiedzą gdzie kupić albo jak dorobić, choć często jest to dosztukowanie zwykłego pręta gintowanego szeroka nakrętką

----------


## nuela

Jestem na etapie przygotowań do ocieplania budynku, nieduży domek parterowy, ekipa powiedziała, że w ogóle nie trzeba kołkować. Czy rzeczywiście jest to prawda? Jakie są ewentualne konsekwence zrezygnowania z kołkowania?

----------


## zbigmor

> Jestem na etapie przygotowań do ocieplania budynku, nieduży domek parterowy, ekipa powiedziała, że w ogóle nie trzeba kołkować. Czy rzeczywiście jest to prawda? Jakie są ewentualne konsekwence zrezygnowania z kołkowania?



Ogólna zasada mówi (wg sprzedawców systemów ociepleń), że płyty (czy to styropianowe, czy wełniane) trzeba kołkować. Lamelek do pewnej wysokości nie trzeba, a powyżej również trzeba. Na pewno znajdą się jakieś wyjątki. Wspomagaj się opinią tego, który udziela gwarancji.
Brak mocowania kołkami może przyczynić się do odpadania ocieplenia z elewacji z powodu podmuchów wiatru.

----------


## joankie

Wykonawcom sie nie chce, i powłuja sie na normy, że nie trzeba kołkować, tylko, czy to , że cos jest dopuszczalne oznacza , że to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Kołkuj, po co się martwić.

----------


## nuela

Dziękuję serdecznie za odpowiedzi.

----------


## sandmaan

> Mam pytanko w sprawie kołków do styropianu na elewacji - lepiej dać plastikowe czy metalowe? Wykonawca proponował plastikowe (mówił, że są trudniejsze do wbijania, ale 'nie idzie po nich zimno'  ), a w hurtowni przekonują nas do metalowych. Które są lepsze?


moze ktos powie, ze jaki to moztek termiczny ten 1 kolek o srednicy 10 mm...

ale bedziesz ich mial pewnie z kilkaset jesli nie tysiac.... dlatego lepiej mimo wszystko plastiki niz metale  :wink: 

jesli na elewacji chcesz przyklejac jakies plytki itd.. - trzeba kolki + dobra siatka np +- 180g.m2

jesli tylko bedzie tynk a budeynek jest niewysoki 1-2 kondygnacje - mozna w ogole obejsc sie bez kolkow - tylko nalezy dobrze przykleic styropian - - bron Boze na placki....

kleimy albo po brzegu i z 2-3 placki na srodku plyty - albo calosc plyty smarujemy grzebieniem.

pozdr
sandmaan

----------


## sama w domu

A jak długie, tzn, ile dłuższe od grubości styropianu musze miec kołki jesli chce ocieplic ściane z silikatów. Wiem, że to mocna ściana, więc czy tez musi byc kołek o 9 cm dłuższy niz grubośc styropianu? Czy jesli bym chciała ocieplic grubościa 25-30cm styropianu to jestem skazana na kołki metalowe czy znajde takie plastikowe? SKłaniam sie do plastików bo lepsze właściwościo termiczne (brak mostków). Czy przy tej grubości styro kołki juz tylko metalowe a jak chce eliminowac mostki to powinno się robic frezy w styro i potem zaklejac kapslami? Domek z poddaszem użutkowym a kołki chce montować tylko wokół okien, drzwi i ewentualnie ściany szczytowe poddasza.

----------


## malux20

robiłem kapsle 
kołki przy 25cm styropianie to tylko metalowe
kapslowanie  to zabawa

----------


## sama w domu

A jak głęboko te kołki musza wchodzić w ściane silikatową? Czy kołek 5cm dłuższy niż grubośc ocieplenia da rade?
Pisząc "kapslowanie to zabawa" to w pozytywnym znaczeniu czy negatywnym? "Zabawa" bo tak przyjemnie, szybko miła przy tym czas, czy "zabawa" bo masa pierdzielenia się przy tym?

Znalazłam na alle... takie kołki:

http://allegro.pl/kolki-do-styropian...537897960.html

_"Pierwszy na polskim rynku produkt do mocowania termoizolacji w budownictwie. Kołki PEG o długości do 45 cm pozwalają na zastosowanie ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych nawet do 37 cm.

Kołki PEG pochodzą z Niemiec, wykonane są z zbrojonego włókna szklanego i charakteryzują się niezwykle wysoką wytrzymałością na siły wyrywające jak i ścinające.

Ze względu na materiał z jakiego są wykonane posiadają niski stopień przewodności cieplnej, co sprawia, że nie powodują powstawania mostków cieplnych tak jak ma to miejsce w przypadku kołków z trzpieniem metalowym.

Kołki PEG są połączeniem siły i wytrzymałości kołków metalowych z charakterystyką cieplną kołków plastikowych."_

Kołki nie sa metalowe, tylko z włókna szklanego. Ich długośc to nawet 45cm (!!!). Czy to dobre rozwiązanie? Czy przy grubości 25-30cm styro taki kołek wytrzyma? Nie wiem ile takich kołków bym potrzebowała na średniej wielkości dom przy załozeniu kołkowania tylko otworów okiennnych i naroży budynku, ale wydaje mi się, że to droga zabawa. Kołki długości np. 22 cm wychodza o niebo taniej. No ale jak sie chce miec grubo styro to chyba nie ma wyboru.

----------


## EWBUD

> A jak głęboko te kołki musza wchodzić w ściane silikatową? Czy kołek 5cm dłuższy niż grubośc ocieplenia da rade?
> Pisząc "kapslowanie to zabawa" to w pozytywnym znaczeniu czy negatywnym? "Zabawa" bo tak przyjemnie, szybko miła przy tym czas, czy "zabawa" bo masa pierdzielenia się przy tym?
> 
> Znalazłam na alle... takie kołki:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/kolki-do-styropian...537897960.html
> 
> _"Pierwszy na polskim rynku produkt do mocowania termoizolacji w budownictwie. Kołki PEG o długości do 45 cm pozwalają na zastosowanie ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych nawet do 37 cm.
> 
> ...


Hej. 
Fajnie wyglądają te kołki - ciekawe jak sprawdzą się w praktyce.
Co do Twoich pytań: jeśli chcesz zastosować te kołki to trzeba na stronie producenta szukać jak głęboko :smile:  Inaczej Ejoty, inaczej wkrętmety, inaczej ...... ogólnie: co producent to inna głębokość kotwienia - teoretycznie.
Tzw. termodyble - zaślepki stropianowe - nie opłaca się ich samemu wycinać - na allegro jest ich trochę w małych pieniądzach - 0,8 gr/szt.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

> robiłem kapsle 
> kołki przy 25cm styropianie to tylko metalowe
> kapslowanie  to zabawa


Jak dokładnie robisz kapslowanie? Ja mam w projekcie 30 cm styropianu i ścianę z silikatu, budynek piętrowy, kołki będą potrzebne (chociażby dla świętego spokoju). Wbijasz kołek wgłąb styropianu (na mniej więcej stałą głębokość) a resztę wypełniasz wyciętym kapslem? Czym ten kapsel przyklejasz i jak dokładnie?

----------


## malux20

dokladnie kapsle na dom  to z 50-70 zł
lepiej gotowe
kupujesz wyrzynak do drewna  robisz otwory  tak żeby kapsle wchodziły zlekkim oporem   i to wszystko 
trochę pianki  przed kapslowaniem się przyda

ważna rzecz 
olałbym frezy i wto miejsce  na poziome boki dawałbym stęgę pianki czy kleju

----------


## EWBUD

> dokladnie kapsle na dom  to z 50-70 zł
> lepiej gotowe
> kupujesz wyrzynak do drewna  robisz otwory  tak żeby kapsle wchodziły zlekkim oporem   i to wszystko 
> trochę pianki  przed kapslowaniem się przyda
> 
> ważna rzecz 
> olałbym frezy i wto miejsce  na poziome boki dawałbym stęgę pianki czy kleju


Frez kosztuje 25 zł - jak zamówisz go razem  z zatyczkami to może i za darmo go dostaniesz, plus tego rozwiązania jest taki, że masz od jednego producenta frez + zatyczki i wszystko Ci ładnie pasuje.
Jedna rada: jak będziecie kupować  te zaślepki styropianowe, to nie kupujcie najtańszych, 2 gr. więcej i jakość naprawdę większa.

----------


## mar1982kaz

A po co kołkować styropian ???  są kleje gdzie producenci w aprobacie technicznej podają że nie potrzeba kołkować i to do 12metrów wys.

----------


## mrxaoo

Odświeżę temat termodybli. Czy do tej techniki można kupić zwykłe kołki? Mam dziurawkę, wykonawca proponuje metalowe kołki. Muszę kupować jakieś specjalne, czy wystarczy zwykłe kołki metalowe zakupić, zagłębić je o te 16mm i wypełnić zaślepkami? Widzę, że są "specjalne" kołki markowe, ale czy naprawdę jest to coś specjalnego?
Aha, i jeśli mam styro 18cm, w cegle dziurawce, to kupować kołki do tej metody 26cm (18 +8cm na kotwienie), czy 1 typoszereg krótsze?

----------


## fighter1983

> A po co kołkować styropian ???  są kleje gdzie producenci w aprobacie technicznej podają że nie potrzeba kołkować i to do 12metrów wys.


a ten znowu swoje... pokaz mi ta aprobate! *APROBATE TECHNICZNA* wydana przez ITB a nie zapis w ulotce czy na worku z gwiazdkami... Aprobate na system elewacyjny z wykorzystaniem kleju Webera bo o tym piszesz....
*mrxaoo*  mozesz zwykle kolki ale jakies rozsadnej jakosci z przedluzona strefa rozporu o dlugosci nastepujacej: (dl. kotwienia w materiale + 1cm + grubosc materialu termoizolacyjnego - 2cm)

----------


## mrxaoo

> *mrxaoo*  mozesz zwykle kolki ale jakies rozsadnej jakosci z przedluzona strefa rozporu o dlugosci nastepujacej: (dl. kotwienia w materiale + 1cm + grubosc materialu termoizolacyjnego - 2cm)


oj, no i mam problem. Byłem w moim  ulubionym składzie i nie mają kołków do mocowania styropianu z trzpieniem metalowym o tej długości...mam 18 cm styro, a to oznacza 26cm kołki... gdzie to w okolicach warszawy kupić od ręki, i to jeszcze w dobrej cenie?

----------


## fighter1983

> oj, no i mam problem. Byłem w moim  ulubionym składzie i nie mają kołków do mocowania styropianu z trzpieniem metalowym o tej długości...mam 18 cm styro, a to oznacza 26cm kołki... gdzie to w okolicach warszawy kupić od ręki, i to jeszcze w dobrej cenie?


w kazdej hurtowni ktora ma w ofercie Koelnera np.... nawet jak nie maja zamowienie trwa: 1 dzien do dostawy  :smile:  albo sobie zamowic przez internet...

----------


## EWBUD

> a ten znowu swoje... pokaz mi ta aprobate! *APROBATE TECHNICZNA* wydana przez ITB a nie zapis w ulotce czy na worku z gwiazdkami... Aprobate na system elewacyjny z wykorzystaniem kleju Webera bo o tym piszesz....
> *mrxaoo*  mozesz zwykle kolki ale jakies rozsadnej jakosci z przedluzona strefa rozporu o dlugosci nastepujacej: (dl. kotwienia w materiale + 1cm + grubosc materialu termoizolacyjnego - 2cm)



Fighter, a może załóżcie sobie  z mar1982kaz jakiś oddzielny wątek i tam będziecie się ciąć na temat kołkowania i styro w 2 warstwach?   :smile: 
Jak chcecie to dajcie znać na priva to ja Wam założę, np: Fighter vs mar1982kaz  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> oj, no i mam problem. Byłem w moim  ulubionym składzie i nie mają kołków do mocowania styropianu z trzpieniem metalowym o tej długości...mam 18 cm styro, a to oznacza 26cm kołki... gdzie to w okolicach warszawy kupić od ręki, i to jeszcze w dobrej cenie?


http://www.astrobud.pl/kolki-do-styr...etalowym-.html
Na 2 dzień masz na budowie - wiem, bo korzystam czasem  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter, a może załóżcie sobie  z mar1982kaz jakiś oddzielny wątek i tam będziecie się ciąć na temat kołkowania i styro w 2 warstwach?  
> Jak chcecie to dajcie znać na priva to ja Wam założę, np: Fighter vs mar1982kaz


hahaha ! dobre ... najpierw szaty pokutne, wlosnice, glodowki i pielgrzymki a teraz jeszcze pojedynek w ringu  :smile: 
Ja juz skladam rekawice... nie chce mi sie wyciagac ciezkich dzial, opinii dyrektorow technicznych producentow, ITB itd... po co? dla wlasnej satysfakcji? juz mi sie szafa od niej nie domyka... mam co innego do roboty... Wiec dziekuje Piotrze... te argumenty ktore mialem w glowie juz wykorzystalem. Moge co najwyzej aprobate webera jeszcze podlinkowac do poczytania jak ktos ciekawy i tyle...

----------


## Pawel012

Ja znalazlem cos takiego jak plastill lux - takie 2w1
Montaz jak metalowe a nie ma mostkow i rdzewienia. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78WB6G-I7M4
Czy ktos juz to stosowal bo ceny polowe tansze niz metalowe ????
http://sklep.plastill.pl/pl/laczniki...i_plastill-lux

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## karolek75

Na filmiku wyglada to niezle

----------


## Magdulek

> Na filmiku wyglada to niezle


Zamierzamy takie zamówić, jak fachowcy (zwolennicy metalowych, bo plastiki ich zdaniem to badziewie, które w połowie przypadków nie trzyma styro) ocenią kołki, to nie omieszkam podzielić się opinią.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,
Czy kołki Koelner KI-200 to się nadają do kołkowania styropianu o gr. 16 cm na ścianie z BK?? Takie kołki mi chcą na składzie sprzedać.
Ale czytam, i czytam, i wychodzi mi, że one nie bardzo nadają się do BK....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ja znalazlem cos takiego jak plastill lux - takie 2w1
> Montaz jak metalowe a nie ma mostkow i rdzewienia. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78WB6G-I7M4
> Czy ktos juz to stosowal bo ceny polowe tansze niz metalowe ????
> http://sklep.plastill.pl/pl/laczniki...i_plastill-lux


a to ciekawe!
czy wypowiedzą się forumowi spece na temat tego produktu?

----------


## מרכבה

To co zapodane to epoka kamienia łupanego !

patrzajcie na takie coś  :smile:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5dAbHSa1Q

----------


## oliwkawawa

no ciekawe  :smile:  ile to kosztuje w ogóle? bo nie mogę wyguglać jakoś...

Ale wracam do mojego pierwszego pytania jeszcze. Jakie kołki do ściany z BK? Dodam że termodybli mam zamiar użyć tak czy siak.

----------


## fighter1983

Ktos tam pytal o kolkowanie w materiale poratyzowanym edytujac pozniej "za trudne pytanie dla specjalistow?" nie ... nie ma trudnych pytan generalnie w tej kwestii.
W Porothermie i podobnych materialach nalezy po prostu korszystac z kolka z dluga strefa rozporu, i wlasciwie go montowac. 
Na czym polega wlasciwy montaz takiego kolka? 
- tu trzeba wykonawcy zwrocic uwage, przy wierceniu w Porothermie nalezy wylaczyc udar w wiertarce.... wtedy otwor powstaje taki, ze kolek trzyma w PTH. 
Oliwka: w BK zwykly kolek, PCV, krotka strefa

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ktos tam pytal o kolkowanie w materiale poratyzowanym edytujac pozniej "za trudne pytanie dla specjalistow?" nie ... nie ma trudnych pytan generalnie w tej kwestii.
> W Porothermie i podobnych materialach nalezy po prostu korszystac z kolka z dluga strefa rozporu, i wlasciwie go montowac. 
> Na czym polega wlasciwy montaz takiego kolka? 
> - tu trzeba wykonawcy zwrocic uwage, przy wierceniu w Porothermie nalezy wylaczyc udar w wiertarce.... wtedy otwor powstaje taki, ze kolek trzyma w PTH. 
> Oliwka: w BK zwykly kolek, PCV, krotka strefa


Dzięki!
Czyli te Koelner KI, które mi na składzie proponują, się nadadzą?

----------


## oliwkawawa

I jeszcze zapytam, skoro tu jesteś. Czy teraz jest jeszcze dobra pogoda na ocieplanie? W tym tygodniu mieli wchodzić, a w prognozie zapowiadają ujemne temperatury nocą w okolicach środa-czwartek... I mam zgryz, nie wiem co robić.. Przesunąć ich na następny tydzień...? Generalnie przed zimą to musi być zrobione...

----------


## fighter1983

spokojnie, az za dobre.
cieplej nie bedzie.... ja bym nie przekladal

----------


## imrahil

> To co zapodane to epoka kamienia łupanego !
> 
> patrzajcie na takie coś  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5dAbHSa1Q


Widziałem kołki typu eco twist w jakimś PDF na stronie STO. czy ktoś z tutejszych wykonawców wie może jaki jest koszt tego? i czy w ogóle można to dostać w Polsce? skoro o tym piszą, to chyba tak?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> spokojnie, az za dobre.
> cieplej nie bedzie.... ja bym nie przekladal


dzięki z odp.  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Widziałem kołki typu eco twist w jakimś PDF na stronie STO. czy ktoś z tutejszych wykonawców wie może jaki jest koszt tego? i czy w ogóle można to dostać w Polsce? skoro o tym piszą, to chyba tak?


Czy można dostać ? pewnie tak.
cena? nie znam, ale jak patrzę na ten kołek i wiem ,że to min, STO to stawiam na 5 zł/ szt  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

No dobra, a tak blisko tematu kołków... Chciałam jeszcze takie listwy podparapetowe zamówić, ale nie wiem, czy to się stosuje? Czy mnie nie wyśmieją na budowie?  :wink: 
http://www.domenergooszczedny.eu/pl/...arapetowa.html

(parapety będą z granitu)

----------


## fighter1983

> No dobra, a tak blisko tematu kołków... Chciałam jeszcze takie listwy podparapetowe zamówić, ale nie wiem, czy to się stosuje? Czy mnie nie wyśmieją na budowie? 
> http://www.domenergooszczedny.eu/pl/...arapetowa.html
> 
> (parapety będą z granitu)


No zabawnie moze byc  :smile:  
w zasadzie nie stosowane.... moznato spokojnie naroznikiem zrobic... albo nie robic.

----------


## EWBUD

ale te listwy mają ten +, że można do nich przykleić parapet...
Więc jak masz na to kasę, to na pewno nie zaszkodzi, a będzie profesjonalniej  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Myślę o nich cały czas. Chyba się szarpnę. Na wszystkie okna jakieś 120 zł, to nie majątek.

A listwy dylatacyjne przyokienne montuje się na całej długości ościeża za wyjątkiem dołu, tak? Musze obliczyć ile tego mi trzeba.

----------


## EWBUD

> Myślę o nich cały czas. Chyba się szarpnę. Na wszystkie okna jakieś 120 zł, to nie majątek.
> 
> A listwy dylatacyjne przyokienne montuje się na całej długości ościeża za wyjątkiem dołu, tak? Musze obliczyć ile tego mi trzeba.


Dokładnie tak, tylko kup wąskie (3mm) z siatką.

----------


## karolek75

> Zamierzamy takie zamówić, jak fachowcy (zwolennicy metalowych, bo plastiki ich zdaniem to badziewie, które w połowie przypadków nie trzyma styro) ocenią kołki, to nie omieszkam podzielić się opinią.


Jakies doswiadczenia ?

----------


## raven23

> Ktos tam pytal o kolkowanie w materiale poratyzowanym edytujac pozniej "za trudne pytanie dla specjalistow?" nie ... nie ma trudnych pytan generalnie w tej kwestii.
> W Porothermie i podobnych materialach nalezy po prostu korszystac z kolka z dluga strefa rozporu, i wlasciwie go montowac. 
> Na czym polega wlasciwy montaz takiego kolka? 
> - tu trzeba wykonawcy zwrocic uwage, przy wierceniu w Porothermie nalezy wylaczyc udar w wiertarce.... wtedy otwor powstaje taki, ze kolek trzyma w PTH. 
> Oliwka: w BK zwykly kolek, PCV, krotka strefa


Pytanie do Fighter - jakie kołki najlepiej zastosować do ściany z cegły pełnej? 
Ściany mam ok 40cm- pustak pianowy, pustka powietrzna kilka cm i na zewnątrz cegła (dom z 1980r.) Styropian zamierzam wrzucić 10cm, bo myślę że powinno wystarczyć. Wysokość domu 7m, więc doradzano mi żeby w ogóle nie kołkować, ale wolałbym dać kołki dla pewności. Tynk i klej Caparola, więc co do kleju nie mam obaw, ale bez kołków to raczej nie najlepszy pomysł..

Z góry wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## EWBUD

> To co zapodane to epoka kamienia łupanego !
> 
> patrzajcie na takie coś  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5dAbHSa1Q


Cenę już znam - zapraszam na priv.
Ale jak ktoś chce oszczędzić na elewacji, to szkoda naszego czasu  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

raven23  koelner, wkret-met, zielplast 
ktorys z tych.
Naturalnie do podloza odpowiedniego.... czyli kolekj z trzpieniem plastikowym, i w zaleznosci od podloza: krotka lub dluga strefa rozporu.
Dlugosc liczy sie tak:
glebokosc zakotwienia (najczesciej ok. 5-7cm) + 1cm na klej + grubosc materialu termoizolacyjnego.... minus ewentualny "termodybel" czyli -25mm

----------


## putek

A tak wygląda dalmatyńczyk  :wink:  Termo Organika może pozazdrościć  :wink: 



Ocieplenie 20cm na BK, Kołki Koelner (Rawlplug) KI-10/300N z metalowym trzpieniem + zaślepki i frez z tej samej firmy. Bardzo ładnie zatyczki pasują po frezowaniu. Pod zaślepki dawałem piankę montażową. Po 2h ich nie wypchało  :smile:

----------


## buzzer11

Panowie odświeżę kotleta.

Ściana porotherm, styropian grafit 15cm. Wykonawca elewacji chce dać kołki 18cm bo uważa że i tak przy porothermie trzyma tylko pierwsza ścianka ta zewnętrzna. Reszta w środku jest krucha. Jak daje kołki dłuższe to one mniej stabilnie trzymają niż te kołki 18-stki, potrafią podobno wypadać.

Co o tym sądzicie Panowie znawcy tematu? Jakie zalecacie kołki przy takim zestawie?

dzięki za info.

----------


## fighter1983

http://www.koelner-befestigung.de/c?...product&p1=686

----------


## buzzer11

> http://www.koelner-befestigung.de/c?...product&p1=686


Jakiej długości będą odpowiednie dla styropianu 15cm?

----------


## imrahil

ostatnio widziałem po wichurze zdjęcie w internecie jak odpadł styropian ze ściany. był kołkowany. po co więc te kołki? nie lepiej zainwestować w porządny klej? powoli dochodzę do wniosku, że kołki faktycznie nie mają sensu dla niskich budynków (czyli domów) a ich zadaniem nie jest zapobieganie działaniu wiatru, ale podtrzymanie styropianu, żeby pod własnym ciężarem nie zsuwał się ze ściany.

----------


## EWBUD

> Jakiej długości będą odpowiednie dla styropianu 15cm?


240  - 260 mm

----------


## buzzer11

> 240  - 260 mm


Co wy na to że ten mój wykonawca chce dawać kołki 18cm przy 15cm styro?

----------


## misiupl

buzzer11:
ostatnio ocieplalem garaz w bryle, dom z porothermu, i patrząc na pustak od góry doszliśmy do wniosku, że kołki muszą mieć min 17-18cm ale na styropian *grubości 10cm !*
żeby kołek ZAWSZE łapał 2 ścianki pustaka potrzeba jest właśnie ok 7cm na pustak

----------


## bolek30

Ja do 15zm styropianu używam 26cm ja u producenta kupiłem po 246zł za 1000szt [moderowano link]

----------


## buzzer11

Jeszcze wczoraj rozmawiałem z moim wykonawcą i ten mi znów mówi że kołek trzyma tylko w pierwszej ściance bo ta reszta jest krucha i dalsze trzymanie nic nie daje (nieraz są luzy nawet). Tak mi powiadał.

----------


## misiupl

jak wierci z udarem to tak, ma rację TYLE, żę NIE wierci sie z udarem w porothermie

----------


## buzzer11

> jak wierci z udarem to tak, ma rację TYLE, żę NIE wierci sie z udarem w porothermie


Pewnie masz rację. Kupie paczkę tych dłuższych i niech zobaczy czy sie bedzie trzymać.

Tak sie zastanawiałem właśnie bo dla mnie to trochę lipa jak styro 15 a ten chce dać 18cm wydaje mi się że to trochę mało

----------


## misiupl

pokaż mu na niezabudowanym pustaku co robi udar z jego ściankami

----------


## buzzer11

Rozmawiałem z człowiekiem. Powiada, że on zawsze używa udaru bo tak to dużo zabawy w przełączanie wiertarki  itp takie tam dyrdymały.
Mówi, że jak chce to mogę kupić paczkę wiekszych i sobie zobacze jak będą trzymać acha no i jak mu pokaże jak to robić z tymi dłuższymi kołkami to on się chętnie nauczy.

----------


## MarKr86

Witam
Chcialem zapytac czy zaslepk styropianowe moge uzyc do zwyklych kolkow, ktore byly by zaglebione w styropianie o ta wlasnie grubosc tego talezyka? czy tez musza byc jakies specjalne, prosze cos zaproponaowac jezeli soc wiecie wiecej na ten temat?

----------


## putek

Zwykłe kołki się daje

----------


## fenix2

> jak wierci z udarem to tak, ma rację TYLE, żę NIE wierci sie z udarem w porothermie


A w cegle MAXie też bez udaru??? To może trochę ciężko iść.

----------


## luki8l

Witam,
Ja zamierzam kołkować z zaślepkami ze styropianu. Ściana 25cm porothermu.
Mam 25cm styro i chcę tak 5cm wywiercić, żeby schować kołek.
Znalazłem takie oto kołki na necie:

Czy ktoś z was już takie montował?mocowanie wydaje się rozsądne.

Jakie wg was są najlepsze kołki?chodzi mi o rodzaj końcówki, mocowania w ścianie, żeby dobrze się wbijało i tak samo trzymało.

----------


## fenix2

> jak wierci z udarem to tak, ma rację TYLE, żę NIE wierci sie z udarem w porothermie


A w cegle MAXie też bez udaru??? To może trochę ciężko iść.

----------


## misiupl

fenix2: z doświadczenia wiem, że jak wierciłem w porothermie z udarem to pękały ścianki za bardzo i kołek był luźny. Czy moi wykonawcy jechali bez udaru - ręki sobie nie dam uciąć. Przy mnie wiercili bez  :smile: . Pocieszam się tym, że mieli małą, lekka wiertarkę i jej ew udar był słaby.

----------


## Tomaszs131

9


> Witam,
> Ja zamierzam kołkować z zaślepkami ze styropianu. Ściana 25cm porothermu.
> Mam 25cm styro i chcę tak 5cm wywiercić, żeby schować kołek.
> Znalazłem takie oto kołki na necie:
> 
> Czy ktoś z was już takie montował?mocowanie wydaje się rozsądne.
> 
> Jakie wg was są najlepsze kołki?chodzi mi o rodzaj końcówki, mocowania w ścianie, żeby dobrze się wbijało i tak samo trzymało.


Wwiercenie 5 cm w Protherm to troche za malo. Powinno byc conajmniej 8 cm. Jesli chodzi o kolki to kupilem 30 cm, wzmocnione, plastykowe kolki z Wkret-metu. Styropianu rowniez mam 25 centymetrowej grubosci i fachowcy wwiercali sie 8 cm w glab BK. Kolki sie sprawdzily, fachowcy nie narzekali. Zapomnialbym, zastosowalem zaslepki styropianowe.

----------


## fenix2

> 9
> Wwiercenie 5 cm w Protherm to troche za malo. Powinno byc conajmniej 8 cm. Jesli chodzi o kolki to kupilem 30 cm, wzmocnione, plastykowe kolki z Wkret-metu. Styropianu rowniez mam 25 centymetrowej grubosci i fachowcy wwiercali sie 8 cm w glab BK. Kolki sie sprawdzily, fachowcy nie narzekali. Zapomnialbym, zastosowalem zaslepki styropianowe.


Też zakupiłem te z Wkretmetu z poszerzoną strefą rozporową. Zobaczymy co to warte. Styro 180, kołki 260.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Też zakupiłem te z Wkretmetu z poszerzoną strefą rozporową. Zobaczymy co to warte. Styro 180, kołki 260.


Mam ich wbitych w BK okolo tysiaca sztuk, bedzie dobrze.

----------

